

Too good to be true: Statistics may say that women wear red when they’re fertile - xijuan
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2013/07/statistics_and_psychology_multiple_comparisons_give_spurious_results.html

======
xijuan
Sigh.. I am actually from University of British Columbia and graduated with
psychology degree and know Jessica Tracy. I feel very disappointed by this..

